# Charger for Fire HD



## Harriet Schultz (Jan 3, 2012)

With the iPad mini priced higher than expected (by me), I bought a Kindle Fire HD yesterday and was dismayed to find it comes without a charger. The included cable plugs into the USB port of my laptop, but what happens when it needs a charge and the laptop isn't available? It seems that for $200, there shouldn't be a need to then buy one. 
Question: Is there a non-Amazon charger that will work with the Kindle Fire HD or do I need to shell out another $20? The chargers from my phone and iPod Touch don't fit. 

I do love the Kindle so far, but a non-computer charger is critical.


----------



## wavesprite (Apr 27, 2009)

I purchased the quick charger for my Fire HD, but I do know that my sons phone charger works on it....and the old Kindle charger works.  So if you have any other chargers that are that mini (can't think of what it's called) plug (mini usb?) you can try them....


----------



## Vicki G. (Feb 18, 2010)

I read somewhere, probably here... that so many people own other chargers and it is one more thing to keep costs down.  The extension cords and even wall power sockets with a USB port included were also mentioned.  

On the other hand, I couldn't agree with you more. 

Sent from my KFTT using Tapatalk 2


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

One of your phone chargers will probably fit - that's what I use.


----------



## MoSo (Nov 2, 2012)

Check the UL listing on the side of the charger.s you have around the house (be prepared to find good light and a magnifying glass). The Amazon fast charger for the Fire HD is rated 5V DC and 1.8 amps. My old Motorola Droid cable charger is only 5V at .75 amps and doesn't charge very fast - my Samsung Galaxy S3 fast charger is 5V at 2 amps and works well.


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 24, 2010)

I'm thinking about buying the Kindle Fire HD.  Would the charger that came with the older (K2 and K3) eInk Kindles work?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Cardinal said:


> I'm thinking about buying the Kindle Fire HD. Would the charger that came with the older (K2 and K3) eInk Kindles work?


Yes, but it will not charge as fast as the 'powerfast' charger you can buy. You can also charge it via your computer's USB port. Note that if you only have a laptop, you won't be able to charge the Fire through it unless the laptop is plugged in.


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 24, 2010)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Yes, but it will not charge as fast as the 'powerfast' charger you can buy. You can also charge it via your computer's USB port. Note that if you only have a laptop, you won't be able to charge the Fire through it unless the laptop is plugged in.


Thanks for the info!


----------



## Harriet Schultz (Jan 3, 2012)

I found a power charger in a discount store for $10 that works great. I was annoyed with Amazon for not including one with the Fire HD and didn't want to buy theirs on principle.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Harriet Schultz said:


> I found a power charger in a discount store for $10 that works great. I was annoyed with Amazon for not including one with the Fire HD and didn't want to buy theirs on principle.


Well. . . .since they're so easy to find, I appreciate that Amazon made the thing a bit cheaper by not including something that a lot of people have anyway. BUT also giving the option to purchase, if necessary.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

I'd point out that if you order the Powerfast charger at the same time you order the HD, the price is only $9.99 instead of $19.99.  I had plenty of chargers here already I could've used but I opted to get the Powerfast for the faster charging.  And I've been burned (so to speak) by at least one mini USB charger that I picked up at a discount store that didn't work.


----------



## MicroBeta (Jun 9, 2009)

It's a Micro-B USB connector.  I have two Samsung phone chargers plugged into a power strip and I use them for my phones, spare battery charger, Fire & DX, etc.

It's a USB standard so you could use any Micro-B USB cable to charge the Fire...there is a Micro-A USB which looks similar but is a little bit different and won't fit.

There are also a USB Mini-A & B, and a USB Standard-A & B for a total of eight different connectors.

Mike


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

Just about any 5-volt USB AC wall charger with output of 0.5-2 amps will work, it's just a matter of charging time.

There are dozens of these on the market, typically selling for around $10 or so. I've been using this one for my HD:

http://www.amazon.com/PowerGen-Dual-Travel-Charger-Swivel/dp/B0091XI1SU/ref=cm_cr-mr-title

It has the advantage of charging two devices at the same time.

[Full disclosure: I received one of these from the manufacturer in exchange for a review.]


----------



## lynnfw1 (Nov 20, 2012)

I forgot to add one to my preorder for the KFHD 8.9.  I contacted customer support and they immediately issued a $10 credit to reduce the powerfast charger to $9.99.

I also appreciate the fact that they keep the cost of the device down whenever possible by choosing not to include something that most of us already own.  However, I my original Fire is very finicky--it doesn't work well with my other mini USB chargers.  When a good connection is made (which is about 40% of the time), charging is much slower than when using the Kindle charger.  This is why I chose to give Amazon my $10 instead of Walmart.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

To clarify, the connection is a *micro* USB connector.

Most phones nowadays have that kind of charger, as do the eInk kindles. They will all work with the Fire but, yes, because they're rated lower, they won't charge a Fire as fast as the PowerFast one will.


----------



## GhiiZhar (May 23, 2010)

Harriet Schultz said:


> It seems that for $200, there shouldn't be a need to then buy one.......


Ironically, that's the exact reason it is optional, at $200, the Fire is one of the lowest cost "decent" tablets on the market (Nexus 7 being another).

It's also an excellent "green" feature....many folks already have chargers that will do the job, thus one less piece of junk to impose upon our overloaded landfills.....


----------



## sunfiregirl (Mar 10, 2010)

I was actually thinking of buying this one, since I could charge my Fire HD, iPhone & other things all at the same time, in the same place, but not sure how good it would work for the HD...

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0015DYMVO/ref=gno_cart_title_2


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I have that one, sunfire, and it works just fine. I've used it with various Kindles, including Fires, as well as my smart phone -- and to plug in a lap top.   It's a good thing to take if you're not sure how many outlets you'll have readily available. . . . .


----------



## BenEBrewer (Nov 5, 2012)

My Kindle Fire HD came through the post today - Love it, and the sound really is better than the iPad.

I ordered the charger at the same time after reading a few things on here, thought it best to get all as one pack and not worry about it later.  I'm not sure if other chargers will work with it but give it a whirl and they may


----------

